# Australian Home Based Business



## joe69 (3 March 2011)

Has anyone received a call about Australian Home Based Business?  I will leave out the caller's name for now but they are offering a "great opportunity" where you can "generate a consistant pre-taxed income from the comfort of your own home"

"AHBB is a member of the Institute of Direct Selling Standards.  This means our endorsement standards are at the highest degree and that we comply with all State and Fedral Legistlation".  This is taken from the letter in the welcome pack I received.

Business looks to be about backing the odds of NOT winning (horses, sport etc).

Offer includes a free online demonstration with one of their consultants.

I would be interested to hear of any advice/feedback from others who have received this offer and have/have not signed up.


----------



## againsthegrain (3 March 2011)

Sounds pretty logical, if your going to back a loser you will most likely lose too.

I heard a few yrs back about something similar but they used to ring people, and when somebody asked them if you are sure to make profits from backing horses or whatever why don't you bet all your money not mine, they didn't have a good reply back


----------



## joe69 (3 March 2011)

yeah, I agree

The original call and the info pack sent out seems to be quite well put together but the whole concept of the business doesn't make a lot of sense.  

Should also point out that most of the info pack is just testimonials from happy clients who made $3k in 6 days etc.

Still, I am interested if people have actually signed up to this and had positive or negative experience


----------



## TulipFX (3 March 2011)

Look up lay betting at betfair. That's what its all about. And a load of baloney.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (4 March 2011)

Sounds like a scam


----------



## 10baggersclub (4 March 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Sounds like a scam




The racing programs are a joke... they try increase your odds of picking a winner. A mate paid 15k for a program with support- he never likes to say he was HAD- but I can say HE WAS HAD- live and learn.

Many could say the same about some graphing and scanning tools for stocks... Nothing beats real research and knowledge IMO. Yet some can simply be lucky.

Cheers


----------



## Mojo Moe (11 March 2011)

joe69 said:


> yeah, I agree
> 
> The original call and the info pack sent out seems to be quite well put together but the whole concept of the business doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> ...




Australian Home Based Business..... Complete Scam


----------



## adobee (11 March 2011)

is that now legal to back the looser ??? seems like it wouldnt be hard.. still wouldnt need someone else to do it for me .. I am a winner at backing loosers. .. 

best home based business would have to be morgage broking imo .. i am thinking about getting into this (have ten years exp realestate & valuation) so may be able to value add.. but work from home.. work own hours.. deal with people you want to deal with.. go on holidays and trail keeps on trailing ..


----------



## Mojo Moe (11 March 2011)

joe69 said:


> yeah, I agree
> 
> The original call and the info pack sent out seems to be quite well put together but the whole concept of the business doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> ...




Australian Home Based Business are a total scam outfit. Unfortunately when I first searched online for their credentials there was bugger all around. I invested many thousands of dollars with them and have received only losses with their Premium Package Betting Bott system. Id be happy to answer any queries you have regarding this enterprise.


----------



## billd (23 March 2011)

Mojo Moe said:


> Id be happy to answer any queries you have regarding this enterprise.




Hi Mojo Moe, I just went thru a 45 min presentation with a guy with the initials BA from Australian Home Based Business and it looked pretty flash.  Any further insight from you would be very much appreciated.
I think they have chosen this company name because it is virtually impossible to do a scam search on them, as it is a generic term used frequently, and unless you tweak the search term, you get 8 million plus results!
Thanks!


----------



## Junior (23 March 2011)

adobee said:


> is that now legal to back the looser ??? seems like it wouldnt be hard.. still wouldnt need someone else to do it for me .. I am a winner at backing loosers. ..




Yes it has been for some time.  Set up a betfair account and you can back as many losers as you want.  You effectively just become the bookie...there has to be someone on the other side of the bet, so you have to offer reasonable odds.

I believe this is how it would work in practise:

You want to short a horse who's offering 500-1 for the win...if you take a $10 bet it means if the horse doesn't win you bank $10...but if the horse wins you fork out $5,000.


----------



## ColB (23 March 2011)

billd said:


> Hi Mojo Moe, I just went thru a 45 min presentation with a guy with the initials BA from Australian Home Based Business and it looked pretty flash.  Any further insight from you would be very much appreciated.
> I think they have chosen this company name because it is virtually impossible to do a scam search on them, as it is a generic term used frequently, and unless you tweak the search term, you get 8 million plus results!
> Thanks!




*What are work from home scams?*

Work-from-home scams are often conducted through spam emails, or advertisements on noticeboards. Most of these ads are not real job offers. Many of them are actually fronts for a money-laundering scam, an upfront payment scam or a pyramid scheme..."

*Warning signs*

You receive a job offer claiming that you can make a lot of money with little effort by using your home computer. 
You receive an offer for a work from home job that requires you to pay a registration fee or to send your home address for more information. 
You receive information about a job which only requires you to transfer money for someone else.

*Protect yourself against work from home scams*

Remember there are no get-rich-quick schemes: the only people who make money are the scammers. 
Beware of products or schemes that claim to guarantee income or winnings. 
Beware of job offers that require you to pay an upfront fee. 
Money laundering is a criminal offence: do not agree to transfer money for someone else. 
NEVER send money, or give credit card or online account details to anyone you do not know and trust. 
Do not open suspicious or unsolicited emails (spam): delete them..."

http://www.scamwatch.gov.au/content/index.phtml/tag/WorkFromHomeScams


----------



## Mojo Moe (4 April 2011)

billd said:


> Hi Mojo Moe, I just went thru a 45 min presentation with a guy with the initials BA from Australian Home Based Business and it looked pretty flash.  Any further insight from you would be very much appreciated.
> I think they have chosen this company name because it is virtually impossible to do a scam search on them, as it is a generic term used frequently, and unless you tweak the search term, you get 8 million plus results!
> Thanks!




Yes, Mr Ba... And....., I also spoke with him, lovely chap. 
Your right about the name, there seems to be a lot of Home Based Business scams out there and this one slots in there almost unnoticed. 
Just for the record I am outlining events from my experience and make no attempts to slander any individual. The first thing I found when I called the main 1300 number is that it is answered with a greeting of "Hello, Customer Service" and there is no mention of the actual business name. Secondly I found that whoever I was wanting to speak with is in a meeting 98% of the time and would return my call which would never happen, the other 2% that took my call did so when I was still an unsigned customer. I also found the same with the mobile numbers they provide. At first they took the calls but then let it go to message bank and my calls were very rarely returned. Also when I tried to text them they would never text back, I guess this may be so there is nothing in writing. 

The software they are selling is a Horse Racing program that is suppose to give you an advantage over the regular punter. What they are in fact selling you is a re-wrapped version of what other betting institutions offer you FOR FREE! Of course they will sugar coat it with points of difference like the never before offered Hedging Button but again these things have to work to be of any value. I have personally invested in this software and have found all they offer elsewhere for FREE. My salesman contacted me periodically with some great deals and advised me of a franchise or license available at a discounted rate but I needed to purchase it immediately as it will certainly be snapped up by the next caller. This was offered to me at a hugely discounted rate and I was required to supply my credit card details immediately without first viewing the contract.  

Whether you decide to buy the software or not, they will then try to sell you their Premium Package where their team of highly trained traders will make prudent yet concise bets on your behalf earning you huge amounts of $$$. I found in the info pack that they sent on this product is printed out of a desk top printer not printed on proper offset letter head and looks like it was knocked out in a hurry by the office boy. It informed me that I could turn a $50 investment into a whopping profit of over $3000 in just one month. This will of course be increased if I have additional funds in my account. But then depending on who you speak with will depend on the profit margin and percentage they offer.... it always changes. I have also purchased this package and found it to be an utter load of rubbish. I lost a lot of money in a very short period of time and I initially thought that they were hopeless at betting, however I have since been informed otherwise. Because of the way the system works you are betting against other punters. This means that one seemingly crazy bet can be picked up by another punter ready to seize the opportunity. So what appears to be bad betting is actually a scam designed to drain your account. In a recent email from Betfair I was informed of the following and I quote...

*"We have reason to believe that an arbitrage company may be placing bets through our exchange on your behalf. Please be advised that Betfair do not allow 3rd party access to Betfair accounts - it is against our terms and conditions. All bets on your account must be placed by you, as per the terms and conditions to which you agreed upon during registration.Your Betfair account has been temporarily suspended for your protection."*

What this means is that the trading they are doing for you is not consistent with Betfair's terms and conditions. Once this has been picked up by Betfair you account is put on hold and all trading ceases. As AHBB is not allowed to trade on your behalf this  makes your investment ONE HUGE LOSS.

During the whole process I had diligently taken detailed notes of phone numbers and names of people I had spoke to at AHBB, a total of 8 in all. Every one of these numbers has been disconnected apart from the 1300 office number.

I personally think there is no need to spend money on something you can get for free. I consider this outfit to be a total scam designed to milk your account and would recommend it to no one.

As per the terms and conditions of this website I have not provided the links of other unfortunate punters but urge any prospective purchaser of this kind of product to carefully search the internet prior to wasting your money.


----------



## kingcarmleo (4 April 2011)

Mojo Moe said:


> Yes, Mr Ba... And....., I also spoke with him, lovely chap.
> Your right about the name, there seems to be a lot of Home Based Business scams out there and this one slots in there almost unnoticed.
> Just for the record I am outlining events from my experience and make no attempts to slander any individual. The first thing I found when I called the main 1300 number is that it is answered with a greeting of "Hello, Customer Service" and there is no mention of the actual business name. Secondly I found that whoever I was wanting to speak with is in a meeting 98% of the time and would return my call which would never happen, the other 2% that took my call did so when I was still an unsigned customer. I also found the same with the mobile numbers they provide. At first they took the calls but then let it go to message bank and my calls were very rarely returned. Also when I tried to text them they would never text back, I guess this may be so there is nothing in writing.
> 
> ...




I'm sceptical of anything done over the phone, my mums insurance was almost stolen from a sub-broker.


----------



## billd (4 April 2011)

Thanks very much for the detailed explanation, Mojo Joe, much appreciated.  I doubt I would have snapped up their irresistable offer, I have been burned before by these one-time offers and it has never ended well.  What's more insulting is that he basically told me that there is no point expanding my business and that I should just buy this software and stop working.  He called me again today and said that he can make 10% every day, and I asked him why he needs to work, anyone who can make 10% in a day will probably control the finance world within a few months.  Of course he had a well thought out answer for that.  I just feel that it is a very well hidden scam due to the name they have chosen and I'm afraid a lot of unsuspecting Mums and Dads are going to be taken for a ride at 20 grand a pop.  And by the time ASIC or any other authorities can do anything about them they will be long gone with their millions.  Not sure if even ASIC has any control over them as they are selling a software package that does not relate to any financial instrument.

Thanks again, and remember that what goes around, comes around.


----------



## Eurex22 (4 April 2011)

As others have already said, I would avoid something like this. Had a friend that lost a fair amount of money on something similar a while back.


----------



## skiier1 (27 May 2011)

Eurex22 said:


> As others have already said, I would avoid something like this. Had a friend that lost a fair amount of money on something similar a while back.




Hello well I may yet be the lastest victim. Why didnt I come here earlier. I paid the money but I was unable to get a Betfair account set up and now I have no contact from them whatsoever. Wont return calls left with Customer Service girl and no return of emails. Now going through the various channels to see how to get a refund. We will get them.


----------



## djhenry1981 (27 May 2011)

Get your credit card provider to do a 'charge back' if you havent got what you paid for.



skiier1 said:


> Hello well I may yet be the lastest victim. Why didnt I come here earlier. I paid the money but I was unable to get a Betfair account set up and now I have no contact from them whatsoever. Wont return calls left with Customer Service girl and no return of emails. Now going through the various channels to see how to get a refund. We will get them.


----------



## white_goodman (27 May 2011)

most likely a scam, a lot of the 'data' inputted into odds picking is the actual market itself, if its a fixed price that they give you to 'beat' its a scam.


----------



## matty77 (27 May 2011)

I am still amazed that people get sucked into this crap, sorry but I just cant believe people are so stupid. Not having a go at anyone in particular, but the old "if its too good to be true it usually is" really should be used more often...


----------



## Tysonboss1 (27 May 2011)

adobee said:


> is that now legal to back the looser ??? seems like it wouldnt be hard.. still wouldnt need someone else to do it for me .. I am a winner at backing loosers. ..




Yeah it is, it's just the exact opposite to betting on a winner, similar odds just reversed.

for example, 

Picture a horse has next to no chance of winning and the odds are 100 to 1,

Bet to win costs $1 and pays $100 if it wins ($99 profit)
Bet to lose costs $99 and pays $100 if it wins ($1 profit)


----------



## king of kongs (11 June 2011)

Unfortunately I got ripped off by Australian Home Based Business, too.
Then I did my homework trying to find out about this scam. 

If you want to know names of these two Gold Coast pricks, Phil Cropper and Darren Jansen are the two pieces of trash there. 

Phil Cropper is in charge of the sales of Australian Home Based Business.

Darren Jansen is the one behind making the scam ware. When you run Australian Home Based Business, his name is written all over in the scam ware. 

Watch out for Phil Cropper :cussing: Darren Jansen :swear: and their Australian Home Based Business scam!!


----------



## Glen48 (11 June 2011)

Thus should be a clear case of fraud and closed down, these type's of scams have been going on for years and making million no doubt tax free for the scammers.
 Then again buying a home is scam by the banksters.


----------



## Gullible Joe (4 August 2011)

Mojo Moe said:


> Yes, Mr Ba... And....., I also spoke with him, lovely chap.
> Your right about the name, there seems to be a lot of Home Based Business scams out there and this one slots in there almost unnoticed.
> Just for the record I am outlining events from my experience and make no attempts to slander any individual.
> 
> ...




Hi Mojo, sorry to hear you did your dough.  I myself took the first 20 minute tutorial via the join.me online sharepoint only last night.  I haven't talked $$$ or purchasing anything yet with the female sales person "R" at all, but i dare say i'm not so keen after finding this forum!

Seemed like the software provided a leg up on what horses to lay in selected races.  Did you purchase and use this software or just the premium package?  

I am a frequent user of betfair for trading on horses and other sports, and was interesed to find out what advantage the software would give you in a market in terms of real time indicators of what money is going on what horses, and the trend in odds.  You can get this information for free on betfair but not in a timely manner that allows split second decisions. 

Once you signed up did they basically empty your betfair account and disappear?

Gull

ps:  and don't be offended by my username, it was not aimed at you!


----------



## Gullible Joe (4 August 2011)

skiier1 said:


> Hello well I may yet be the lastest victim. Why didnt I come here earlier. I paid the money but I was unable to get a Betfair account set up and now I have no contact from them whatsoever. Wont return calls left with Customer Service girl and no return of emails. Now going through the various channels to see how to get a refund. We will get them.




Hi Skiier, you paid for the software to use on betfair but never had a betfair account?  Were you going for the premium package where they bet on your behalf?

Gull


----------



## ROE (4 August 2011)

I reckon everyone should read

The richest man in Babylon and The Millionaire next door

you will never fall for a scam or get rich quick

the only sure way to get rich is
spent less than you earn, save and invest or start your 
own business with the saving.

The Five Laws of Gold from the richest man in Babylon 

1.Gold cometh gladly and in increasing quantity to any man who will put by not less than one-tenth of his earnings to create an estate for his future and that of his family.

2. Gold laboreth diligently and contentedly for the wise owner who finds for it profitable employment, multiplying even as the flocks of the field.

3. Gold clingeth to the protection of the cautious owner who invests it under the advice of men wise in its handling.

4. Gold slippeth away from the man who invests it in businesses or purposes with which he is not familiar or which are not approved by those skilled in its keep.

5. Gold flees the man who would force it to impossible earning or who followeth the alluring advice of tricksters and schemers or who trusts it to his own inexperience and romantic desires in investment.


----------



## Gullible Joe (18 August 2011)

Has anyone else bothered reporting this scam business to the ACCC?

The ACCC information centre is available to explain your rights and obligations under the legislation, and how we are likely to react to particular business practices. This service is available to both business and consumers and is free of charge.

The Infocentre can be contacted by calling 1300 302 502.


----------



## Gullible Joe (18 August 2011)

For info on this hbb scam.

http://www.scamwatch.gov.au/content/index.phtml/tag/SportsInvestmentScams


----------



## finnsk (18 August 2011)

Anybody heard about this mob?
http://www.citicorp.com.au/
They have contacted me, do not know how they got my details, they promise returns of 12%+
Sounds a little bit to good


----------



## skyQuake (18 August 2011)

finnsk said:


> Anybody heard about this mob?
> http://www.citicorp.com.au/
> They have contacted me, do not know how they got my details, they promise returns of 12%+
> Sounds a little bit to good




After a bit of sleuthing I reckon they're the same guys as Alphaselect https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22847&highlight=alpha

They're using the same INCORRECT scrolling ticker, similar information pack and similar web layout. Too good to be true? Definitely.


----------



## finnsk (18 August 2011)

skyQuake said:


> After a bit of sleuthing I reckon they're the same guys as Alphaselect https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22847&highlight=alpha
> 
> They're using the same INCORRECT scrolling ticker, similar information pack and similar web layout. Too good to be true? Definitely.



Thanks it is what I though


----------



## juzboss (18 August 2011)

How did they rip you off mate?

I was keen to get this software based on the theory that betfair wouldn't lend their name to a dodgy operation & the software seemed to work.

What was your experience with HBB?

Any time spent will be greatly appreciated.
cheers
Justin


----------



## skyQuake (31 August 2011)

skyQuake said:


> After a bit of sleuthing I reckon they're the same guys as Alphaselect https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22847&highlight=alpha
> 
> They're using the same INCORRECT scrolling ticker, similar information pack and similar web layout. Too good to be true? Definitely.




Yup - website dead. Probably took the money and ran


----------



## Photoman001 (1 November 2012)

billd said:


> Hi Mojo Moe, I just went thru a 45 min presentation with a guy with the initials BA from Australian Home Based Business and it looked pretty flash.




I know this was a while ago but I recently did a presentation with a company called TRADE WISE HB which I suspect is a rebirth of the above company. The guy trying to sell me also had initials BA. First name Barry so that surely can't be offending and the surname AN......  Get back to me if this rings any (alarm) bells


----------



## Newtotrading (1 August 2013)

Photoman001 said:


> I know this was a while ago but I recently did a presentation with a company called TRADE WISE HB which I suspect is a rebirth of the above company. The guy trying to sell me also had initials BA. First name Barry so that surely can't be offending and the surname AN......  Get back to me if this rings any (alarm) bells




Hi Everyone,  I can't believe I stumbled onto this thread.  I have been approached by a rep from UK Home Based Business offering the same thing.  They have set me up with an account to trial for 4 days, making 2% a day. I did check out the horses racing and they were the same names etc. They are based in Brisbane and account set up www.thelayexchange.com.  Anyone else been approached?


----------



## lielabs (3 August 2013)

Newtotrading said:


> Hi Everyone,  I can't believe I stumbled onto this thread.  I have been approached by a rep from UK Home Based Business offering the same thing.  They have set me up with an account to trial for 4 days, making 2% a day. I did check out the horses racing and they were the same names etc. They are based in Brisbane and account set up www.thelayexchange.com.  Anyone else been approached?




Hi anyone who offers to trade your account on your behalf is breaching betfair rules they do not allow this , betfair can suspend your account and keep all the money in that account if they deem something illegal is taking place. Secondly it is illegal to trade with someone elses money without a Financial services license which none of these lay betting system operators have, Thirdly there are very few to no legitimate laytrading/laybetting companies out there, I would say 99.9% are scammers particularly those targeting the Australian market I would say 100% scammers. I am an investigator and have not met anyone that is happy they purchased or bought into these setups usually the company disappears after a couple of years or their money does as the software will eventually hit a series of losing runs and wipe out your bank. 

If they are offering to trade your account even via software its a breach of betfairs rules and betfair can confiscate your money if they choose at worst, at best suspend your account. If they are asking you to put your money in one of their accounts run for the hills this is illegal in australia even in betting accounts and is usually a ponzi scheme . Just read what Asic has to say about betting software as there are literally thousands of people getting taken by these scumbags using the latest and greatest secret system NONE OF THEM WORK LONG TERM AND YOU WILL LOSE YOUR MONEY. Most of the software out there is a copy of Betangel which you can get a basic free copy doing a google search.  Laying horses can work but there is no magic software or system sold  that works long term it takes dedicated research and homework . Why are they targeting Australians if they are in the UK pretty simple they will take your money and eventually run with it and you will have buckleys chance of getting it back. Even the Australian based ones seem to keep getting away with it . They just start up again under a different name the only person who makes money is them YOU WILL GET BURNT eventually.


----------



## matty77 (7 August 2013)

One of the best first posts from anyone I have seen on here...


----------



## gruffa (19 February 2014)

I wonder if Autralian Home Based Business was the forerunner of UK Home Based Business ( currently running) , though it sounds more like Laybet Professionals (currently running).

Both covered at AussieScamAlert

Plenty of similar scams running at the moment


----------

